# Wisconsin Bound



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well guys in about 30 minutes I will be headed to Wisconsin to try my luck with some of their birds. Will be going through Fargo so if you see a blue dodge covered with decals coming through just beep your horn or shoot me the bird! Wish me luck!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

good luck! what general area are you heading to?


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

yeh good luck with the birds

!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Be safe and goodluck!!!

Hope you dont have to endure hunting with a chain smoking flag waving maniac like you did last weekend! :lol:


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Can't wait for your reports!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Good luck, I hear there's lots of bands in WI. 8)


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

good luck PC. :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

well i just started flipping the bird to every car i saw go through fargo going east, forgot what you said your pickup looked like, so I thought I'd cover my bases and just start giving everyone the bird. :x


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

go get'em chopper!!!!! Look out for the Hmong.... although I did hear they wear bands too.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

> Look out for the Hmong.... although I did hear they wear bands too.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> go get'em chopper!!!!! Look out for the Hmong.... although I did hear they wear bands too.


Now that is funny! Made it here (Appelton Area) in about 13.5 hours. Saw several hundred geese and scouted them out tonight. Found them in an unposted field. The way I understand it here you still need to get permission. Have not been able to get a hold of the land owner so I guess I will scout in the morning. Also met a fellow waterfowler while I was out scouting and he invited me along during the week. Hopefully I can add WI to my states that I have killed geese in!

Save some ND birds for me!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well got invited to hunt this morning. The birds were using the field across the street and the guy did not have permission there but he had the one right across of it. Any way I have never ever seen a field that was chisseled like this one. The ruts were sooooo deep and the soil was rock hard. Temp was 37 so it was not frozen. Anway the crap dented the hell out of the front of my trailer. It took like 15 minutes to travel 100 yards and then I broke through a crusty part and the left side of my truck sunk to the axel. I had to get out of the truck Dukes of Hazard style. Long story short we had to have the farmer some pull me out. He was really cool about it. As we were pulling out a flock of 15 came about 70 yards from the trucks so we did a rapid deploy of the decoys and got the trucks out of the field. The rest of the birds came from a different direction and landed in another field. So first my first hunt in WI was a rough one but we have a pretty good field lined up in the morning so hopefully things will go a little smoother. Hope you all are gettin into them.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Good luck, get those fields cranberry boggy.... :beer:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Good luck. Appleton you say? My Dad's whole side of the family lives there. We'll be taking a trip there in a few weeks for Christmas.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Good Luck Chop :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Man these WI birds are fickle. I think they are ducking me big time. Had the great pleasure to hunt with the Branch River Goose Gunners this morning. They had a field with about 1,000 honks pouring into it. Today we went and all the bird pretty much avoided the field. Had four fly right in range the shot was not called and they lived. The birds here are soooo wish washy it is making me wonder. I have watched birds fly off the roost, circle a field 4 or 5 times, go to another field and do the same and then fly back to the roost. Anyway found a field with about 700 in it so I will hit that in the morning. It was a corn field that has been chiseled so there is virtually no cover. But its better than staying in bed. Who would have ever thought trying to get 2 birds a day would be sooo hard. To tell you guys the truth I am loving every minute of it. Only got a few more days to figure these birds out. So far the score is Geese 2 Porkchop 0.


----------



## rustygunner (Nov 28, 2004)

You were hunting with the Manitowoc Boy's! BRGG....I think i emailed you about some spots to check out...

Let Me Know how you did!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> You were hunting with the Manitowoc Boy's! BRGG....I think i emailed you about some spots to check out...


Is that you Chuck O? Yes I got an invite wth the BRGG guys. Great bunch of guys.


----------



## rustygunner (Nov 28, 2004)

Yep! Its Me...to bad your leaving on thursday...i hope you enjoyed your time! Like to help our a fellow goose hunter!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Going to give the birds hell again in the morning (I hope). Also like to thank you Chuck for putting me in some general areas. I will shoot you a more detailed e-mail of where the birds were going.


----------

